# Chili Powder Mixes



## runway1 (Oct 11, 2017)

Anybody mix their own chili powders?  I was looking to experiment with that.  I cooked up a batch of beef chili with a combo of quajillo, ancho and anaheims.  Worked pretty good and definitely a fuller chili pepper flavor.

Anyhow, if you had sacks of different dried peppers, what would your chili powder mix look like?  I'll look forward to trying it, thanks!


----------



## xray (Oct 11, 2017)

I’m interested in this as well. Replying to find out.


----------



## runway1 (Oct 12, 2017)

Hard to believe nobody is mixing their own chili powders here!  Don't make me find you!..;>)


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 12, 2017)

I buy mine from sausage maker . Texmex  Chili mix .


----------



## tallbm (Oct 12, 2017)

I smoked about 1/4 cup of Chile Tepin with a few Chile Pequin peppers in there.  Ground them up and man I have a great but HOT chili powder.  I used it to make my quick chili recipe and it was great!  Now I used 1 teaspoon of it and then used my regular store bought chile powder for the rest of the chile powder need.

I loved it and will be using this chili powder here and there when I can but man it is hot and I have a feeling it is going to last me a LOOOOOOOOOONG while hahaha.

OOOOH just had an idea.  I'll give 3/4 of what I have to my mother and have her make some good hot tamales for me!!!!
I have about 1.5 quarts of Chile Tepin peppers in the freezer so I'm sure more of this chile powder will be made :)


----------



## daveomak (Oct 12, 2017)

I buy those big bags of "dried chili" pods at W-M....   Throw them in the oven at 220 for several hours until they are really dry...   Throw them in the food processor and grind them up....   Then I mix different amount of the ground mix of 2 or 3 varieties and put it in a container for later use...  You can make some awesome chili powder and it's inexpensive...


----------



## myownidaho (Oct 14, 2017)

I grow Amaheim, Ancho, Chimayo, Jalapeño chilies every year. I also grew Cayenne a couple of years ago and still have a gallon bag. I pull out whatever combo strikes my fancy when I need to fill the jar. I do use the Chimayo powder as a stand alone.


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 14, 2017)

OK ,, you converted me . I have a Jalapeno plant thats goin nuts . 2 doz . in the freezer and picked another doz. yesterday . Have a doz. sweet banana picked as well . Put them in the mes over night at 150 . Ground them up today . 
Works well .  

The jalapeno was a mild variety . I've used a bunch in different ways . Great flavor but not much heat . Does drying intensify the heat ? The powder came out hotter than expected .


----------



## myownidaho (Oct 14, 2017)

chopsaw said:


> OK ,, you converted me . I have a Jalapeno plant thats goin nuts . 2 doz . in the freezer and picked another doz. yesterday . Have a doz. sweet banana picked as well . Put them in the mes over night at 150 . Ground them up today .
> Works well .
> 
> The jalapeno was a mild variety . I've used a bunch in different ways . Great flavor but not much heat . Does drying intensify the heat ? The powder came out hotter than expected .



Remove the water, increase the amount of capsaicin by volume.


----------



## runway1 (Oct 17, 2017)

Some good ideas.  Seems just a random chili assortment works fine.  I've done the same and I do like it much better than the pre mixes - just thought there might be some real go-to mixes developed at home.  In reading some ingredient lists, seems the addition of oregano, thyme or other herb is also typical.


----------



## 30" Jim (Jan 15, 2018)

I use 3 peppers in my chili powder.
Ancho - provides little heat but a dark rich earthy flavor
Red New Mexico - provides a brite fruity flavor
Morita - provides heat and a smokey flavor
I also use cumin powder because it just ain't chili powder without cumin.

I buy them dried at Wally World, remove the stems and seeds then grind them to a fine powder in a coffee grinder.


----------



## bluewhisper (Jan 15, 2018)

I've been smoking or oven-roasting dried pods for grinding and using those like chile powder, but that's just straight chiles and no other flavors. The coffee grinder produces a mix of powder and small flakes; to really make a powder I should run it through the burr grinder.

My most recent batches used guajillos, puyas and de arbols in separate batches. I also made a sauce from the guajillos, it's working well as a base for chile or baked beans.


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 15, 2018)

I grew Pablano peppers last year in the garden with the intent on grinding the dried chilies for chili powder. (Ancho chili is a red pablano pepper; and the one used for chili powder).
I have a large ziplock full of dried chilies I need to grind in my coffee grinder. Probably get about 2~2 1/2 cups of powder.

Also dried some jalapenos for a little heat in the mix.


----------



## James Coburn (Jan 15, 2018)

Very interesting post. ...I've never thought about making my own powder. I usually freeze a bunch I've just roasted a little while. I too grow a ton of peppers every year. Now I will have to try my luck at powder. 
How long does it take and what temp do you use to dry out peppers fully for grinding?


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 15, 2018)

I have a small tray stack dehydrator from Cabela's. I fill the trays, set it to 135* (fruit and veggie setting)and dry for 24 hours. You want them extremely stiff, brittle and very dry.


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 15, 2018)

I ground some for the first time this year . Another addiction . I used sweet banana , jalapeno , and green bell . Used the mes 30 to dry . Ground with a magic bullet . Came out awesome .


----------

